# Road trip: Bavaria and Alps



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

First of all sorry for this being a non entirely urban thread. It will include nature views (mountains) and a some roads. I can't really separate those because it was all a single and one-off trip around 4 countries in just one day with everything on the go from empty mountains to bustling cities and super-fast German Autobahnen. Hope this will be interesting 


Here is the route map:

*day one*: trip around the Alps from Munich via Austria, Italy, Switzerland, Liechtenstein and back to Munich

*day two*: Munich - Salzburg











1.
Views around the *Jaufenpass* in Northern _Italy_.









2.
*Jaufenpass* is a very twisted and dangerous (or at least looks so) mountain pass in Northern Italy, the German-speaking area known as Südtirol. It doesn't feel like Italy at all... more like Austria or Switzerland flocked by cars with "D" on their numberplates (including ours )









3.
Fancy a sky?









4.
Jaufenpass is only open in daytime









5.
Drive with a view 









Video from the same location


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

6.
More views from Jaufenpass









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

11.









12.









13.









14.
Not a very urban view 









15.
Slightly more urban


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

16.









17.
Driving towards the Swiss border... it takes time on those little mountain roads and is tiring too









18.









19.









20.
A semi-autobahn 









21.
Some good routes for those who want to enjoy nice views from their car


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

22.
Countryside. In summer it should look much better methinks









23.









24.









25.









26.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

27.
Audi Quattro is precisely what you need to drive in those conditions... Although Subaru 4WD would do as well 









28.









29.









30.









31.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

32.









33.
Italy ends here. I only looked back to take a photo of the informartion sign about the roads... the Swiss border guards did not seem to be interested in our passports so we just drove past into Switzerland


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

True, driving in the Alps is an extreme fun. It is important, however, to have a suitable car (ideally an Audi Quattro). My experience was slightly ruined by the weak engine of the car as even in 2nd gear pushing pedal to the bottom didn't help much while driving up some steeper roads.

Next is *Switzerland* driving from the Italian border towards Liechtenstein

34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









Later it got too dark to take photos from a moving car... we made it to Liechtenstein, then shortcut via Austria and back to Germany where we took the A96 Autobahn to "fly" back to Munich.

A couple of videos from the 19km long Vereina rail Tunnel in Switzerland that transports passenger vehicles from one side of the mountain to another and duplicates the Flüela Pass that connects towns of Susch and Davos.

Entering the train





In the tunnel (note the Garmin satnav "thinks" it's a ferry ship


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The day after we are in *Deutschland* and the amazing Bavarian capital *München*. Just a few photos taken from a car.

39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









A video of driving in Munich. It's an easy city to drive a car.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

After that we're driving to *Salzburg* in Austria

44.
A94 junction with A99 (Munich ring-road)









A couple of videos of the Autobahn (A99 and A8) on the way from Munich to Salzburg





Despite the poor condition of the road (built in the 1930's by one famous political leader of those days) some are maintaining extreme speeds of 170-180km/h or more. We were not crawling either


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

*Salzburg*, Austria

45.









46.
Salzburg operates a trolleybus network









47.
Salzburg cathedral









48.









49.
Salzburg Castle. One of the largest and best preserved castles in Europe









50.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

51.









52.









53.









54.
Cathedral









55.









56.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

57.









58.









59.









60.









61.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

62.









63.









64.









65.
Beautiful historic skyline









66.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

67.









68.
Up in the castle









69.









70.









71.









72.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

73.









74.









75.









76.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The last bit of the day...

Back to Munich (Autobahn A8)





77.
Munich next to BMW Welt and inner ring road









78.
Munich Airport (MUC)









79.
MUC was listed as the 5th best airport in the world by Skytax survey and 2nd best in Europe. I think it deserves the high position









80.









This is it. :cheers:


----------



## elrusodan (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow! Nice trip!
May I ask, what car did you drive?


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

^^


Pansori said:


> 61.


A BMW 5 Series GT???

It must have been a nice trip. Thanks for the pictures and videos. :cheers:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

@elrusodan
we drove a rented Mercedes Benz A-class 160. It looks like a nice little car (and completely new) but this is where it all ends. The engine was absolute rubbish and apart from some nicer interior plastics it was no better than cheaper equivalents (such as Mitsubishi Colt or Honda Jazz which cost about 1/2 the price). The funny thing is that we booked a "VW Golf or similar". I wonder if Europcar just fooled us or they really think that MB A-class is "similar" to VW Golf (which is in the same class as Toyota Corolla).


@pixel2008
that wasn't our car (I wish it was) . There were quite a few of those on the road in Bavaria. Not sure if I realy like the design though.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

^^I'm not a big fan of the GT series either, but it would be sooooo nice to check the engine of the car (top speed 160 mph) out on the autobahn.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like a fun trip. 

What camera did you use to record the videos?


----------



## ShawnOfTheDead (Jan 3, 2010)

Salzburg seems like a place to worth to visit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice road-trip  awesome presentation also


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

very nice trip and pictures.  thanks


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

pixel2008 said:


> ^^I'm not a big fan of the GT series either, but it would be sooooo nice to check the engine of the car (top speed 160 mph) out on the autobahn.


Yeah... I'm just afraid it would be my last trip :lol:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics! The scenery is amazing, and I'm sure it looks even more breathtaking in real life!


----------

